# Robocop 2014 releases on home video June 3rd 2014



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

HE FUTURE OF AMERICAN JUSTICE
COMES HOME THIS JUNE

ROBOCOP

Arriving on Digital HD May 20 and on Blu-ray,
DVD and VOD June 3

LOS ANGELES, CA (May 1, 2014) – Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer Studios (MGM) and Twentieth Century Fox Home Entertainment present ROBOCOP, arriving on Digital HD May 20 and on Blu-ray, DVD and VOD June 3.

Directed by José Padilha, ROBOCOP stars Joel Kinnaman, Gary Oldman, Michael Keaton, Abbie Cornish, Jackie Earle Haley and Samuel L. Jackson. In ROBOCOP, the year is 2028 and OmniCorp – the world’s leader in robot technology – sees a golden opportunity to reap billions for their company. When Alex Murphy (Joel Kinnaman) – a loving husband, father and good cop doing his best to stem the tide of crime and corruption in Detroit – is critically injured, OmniCorp grabs their chance to build a part-man, part-robot police officer. OmniCorp envisions a RoboCop in every city and will stop at nothing – no matter the cost to Alex – to make sure the program succeeds. But OmniCorp never counted on one thing: there is still a man fighting inside the machine. The film is written by Joshua Zetumer and Edward Neumeier & Michael Miner, and produced by Marc Abraham and Eric Newman. Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer Pictures and Columbia Pictures’ released ROBOCOP theatrically on February 12, 2014.

The ROBOCOP Blu-ray is charged with nearly an hour of extra features and featurettes, taking fans behind-the-scenes of OmniCorp to witness the future of law enforcement, learn the secrets of director Jose Padilha, and explore the making of the film.

ROBOCOP Blu-ray Special Features
● Deleted Scenes
● OmniCorp Product Announcement
● Robocop: Engineered for the 21st Century
○ The Illusion of Free Will: A New Vision
○ To Serve and Protect: Robocop’s Weapons
○ The Robocop Suit: Form and Function

ROBOCOP Blu-ray
Street Date: June 3, 2014
Pre-book Date: April 30, 2014
Screen Format: Widescreen 2.35:1
Audio: English DTS-HD-MA 5.1
Spanish 5.1 DTS
French 5.1 DD
Subtitles: English / Spanish / French
U.S. Rating: PG-13
Feature Run Time: 120 minutes
Total Run Time: 184 minutes
Closed Captioned: Yes

ROBOCOP DVD
Street Date: June 3, 2014
Pre-book Date: April 30, 2014
Screen Format: Widescreen 2.35:1
Audio: English DD 5.1
Spanish 2.0 Surround DD
French 2.0 Surround DD
Subtitles: English / Spanish / French
U.S. Rating: PG-13
Feature Run Time: 120 minutes
Closed Captioned: Yes


----------

